# The most expensive Sentra ever? ( Nissan "performance package")



## ryan22 (Nov 15, 2003)

I've been shopping around for a new car for about a week now and I wanted to check out a blackout 2004 Spec V they had in the showroom at Lithia Nissan in Fresno CA. This thing was hooked up, it had the Brembo brakes, a sunroof, tinted windows and something they called the "Performance Package" Which was a Nismo shift knob, CAI, exhaust, floor mats and license plate frames. It seemed pretty cool until I checked out the price. 28k !?!?! It was 3k more than the 04 WRX across the street and the same price as a silver Evo in another town near by. I got the salesman to drop the 2,900 dealer markup and the 499 (ha!) for the windows, but it was still around 25 grand. The sticker said that the performance package was 4,900 !!! Is this a rip-off or what? I asked him to pull off the performance package and see how much it would be but his manager said no. He kept wanting me to test drive it but I said not until you get it closer to MSRP at least. He said usually they work out deals on a monthly payment deal, not total price. I said whatever and walked. It was seriously one of the nicest Spec V's I have seen (it would have been even nicer had it not been an 04) but 25k and no budging, c'mon....what do you guys think? Have any of you guys seen this performance package at your local Nissan dealers?


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

ryan22 said:


> I've been shopping around for a new car for about a week now and I wanted to check out a blackout 2004 Spec V they had in the showroom at Lithia Nissan in Fresno CA. This thing was hooked up, it had the Brembo brakes, a sunroof, tinted windows and something they called the "Performance Package" Which was a Nismo shift knob, CAI, exhaust, floor mats and license plate frames. It seemed pretty cool until I checked out the price. 28k !?!?! It was 3k more than the 04 WRX across the street and the same price as a silver Evo in another town near by. I got the salesman to drop the 2,900 dealer markup and the 499 (ha!) for the windows, but it was still around 25 grand. The sticker said that the performance package was 4,900 !!! Is this a rip-off or what? I asked him to pull off the performance package and see how much it would be but his manager said no. He kept wanting me to test drive it but I said not until you get it closer to MSRP at least. He said usually they work out deals on a monthly payment deal, not total price. I said whatever and walked. It was seriously one of the nicest Spec V's I have seen (it would have been even nicer had it not been an 04) but 25k and no budging, c'mon....what do you guys think? Have any of you guys seen this performance package at your local Nissan dealers?


Never heard of it and I work for a Nissan dealer. And by the way it is a rip-off. Go buy the WRX!!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah the dealer by my house has it on a couple cars, including the spec and 350z. I think the spec with it had the CAI, leather, shifter, exhaust, tinting, and graphics and it was like 24k. The 350z was something like 42k and came with the same stuff.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*High priced cars?*

:fluffy: I have an '01 I paid 20k for, I did not think a Sentra cost that much either. Though mine too had similar modifications to it before it was titled. It sat showroom floor with Chrome package, Anniv. package, Performance package, Luxury package. WOW, and I needed "Big Package" bucks to move it. Though the sticker was $24,900.00 I got it for $20,000.00 though I would have liked $15k. After I owned it for a couple of years I took a loaner out for a spin while mine was in for service, it sucked! Roll up windows, cheezie rear view mirror, cloth seating surfaces? I was happy to get out of my B15, though after a couple of days in the B15, I was elated to see my sweet Minnie again! -Greg

P.S. WHOEVER CREATED THE FLUFFIE SMILEY, YOU ARE THE MACK OF MACKS! I love fluffy he's on all of my posts. Reminds me of Mr. Staypuff.


----------



## ryan22 (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, truthfully I think I might've paid 20 for the car. I offered 19 and he said no, and I can understand. MAYBE 21k, but I am still 21 and although I have a good job and could pay about 6k down I still want my payments under 250 a month because I have high insurance. Especially now because I totalled my last car. Ouch.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> yeah the dealer by my house has it on a couple cars, including the spec and 350z. I think the spec with it had the CAI, leather, shifter, exhaust, tinting, and graphics and it was like 24k. The 350z was something like 42k and came with the same stuff.



So basically, they're giving a package that's worth about $2k for around $5k. Wow, sounds like a really great deal. Not. Only good thing about it would be dealer/factory would back it up with a warranty. Not worth the extra three grand though.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Dude I got mine and my fiance's for like $32K I work for CSX Railroad so we get VPP with Nissan. So I only paid $16k for mine. I could do everything I wanted and still be under $20K....yes it's a rip off.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

What's VPP with Nissan?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Wow, where did you go?

Come by Performance Nissan in Duarte.

We will set you up propper below MSRP. AND we will add what ever NISMO mod you want to pay for to your invoice / loan. 

Might as well get it set up the way you want from the dealer.

Give me a call or a PM. Im out of the office now but you can drop me a PM.

Jason
626-305-3000
http://www.performancenissanparts.com


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Wow, where did you go?



Big Dick's Nissan, where their motto is "We can make your asshole bigger than your wallet". :thumbup: lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

simeronbugh said:


> Big Dick's Nissan, where their motto is "We can make your asshole bigger than your wallet". :thumbup: lol


Thats not us at all,

We are a mod friendly dealer who want to give the best deals and service around. no mark up's or any shady business like that.

If you talk to us in parts, we can bypass the whole sales man thing.

This is the dealer's web site http://www.perfnissan.com

Our performance department http://www.performancenissanparts.com

Finding Nismo? Its cheepest here.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

VPP is Vehicle Purchasing Plan....it's actually a really good discount. It's usually below MSRP on the car. Working for the RR we get all kinds of discounts, Ford, Lincoln, Mercury, Jaguar, Dodge, GMC, Chevy, VW, Suburu etc. I think that's about it for now but Nissan is by far the best deal we can get. I think I paid less for my car after taxes, and being about $4000 unside down on a trade than the sticker was on the window.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Damn,

I bought my car before I started working for Performance Nissan.

We can sell parts to costumers cheeper then I can buy parts my self as an employee.  But It is definatly a good time 

:cheers:


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Thats not us at all,


I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about the dealer asking $28k for a Spec.


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeh i saw a kid driving a 04 spec with the "nismo" package is what they call it, and he paid like 21 or 22K for it and i think that is the biggest waste of money. Go buy it stock for whatever they sell the 04's and buy exhaust (500), intake (250) and tint (200 or less)=950, not 4,900!. I bought my 03 (thank god not 04) for 17000 flat and bought those items separately. I would never buy mods thru the dealership.


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Well just for example, I had to have the front two wheels on my 03' Spec replaced. They were peeling so I didn't have to pay for them. They were $611 a piece!! I mean you can buy some really really nice wheels for about $800 for all 4. Dealer parts are such a rip off. Im just really glad that my uncle is a manager at the dealer where I bought my car. I get like 10% off of the list price or something like that.


----------



## ryan22 (Nov 15, 2003)

Yeah, truthfully I wouldn't pay over 18.5 for it. Actually I am not going to get a Spec V unless its an 03. I like the 04's rims and Brembo's but that grill is flat out homely. You can slap new rims and brembo brakes on an 03 way easier than you can pull that buck tooth. Does anyone know where I can find an 03 around central Cali??? Please help, I cant find an 03 or a MSP, I may have to get a Ralliart.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

search for new cars on autotrader.com


----------



## nametakennow (Oct 20, 2003)

The "performance package" has stepped up a bit since my car was made... mine's just a LSD and a front upper tie bar, I don't think the 16"s were part of it, and well... bragging rights... 145 angry horses of 4 cylinder fury!


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i just bought a 04 spec v and i paid under 20 for mine they had one with the "nismo performance package" and they were asking 23 for it.


----------



## sivart (Nov 21, 2003)

I just bought my '04 Spec V for $17.5k. That is pretty much stock; it has the filter and floor matts . I test drove one with the "Performance Package" and, aside from HATING the shift knob, couldn't tell much difference in "performance". The Brembo's were nice, but I didn't really need them. The "Performance Package" jumped the sticker prices by $1300, all for parts I priced out for about $450 on nismoparts.com. A total rip.

I'd rather put the $1300 towards a header, cold air intake, and a few niceties inside. 

-tj


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

sivart said:


> I just bought my '04 Spec V for $17.5k. That is pretty much stock; it has the filter and floor matts . I test drove one with the "Performance Package" and, aside from HATING the shift knob, couldn't tell much difference in "performance". The Brembo's were nice, but I didn't really need them. The "Performance Package" jumped the sticker prices by $1300, all for parts I priced out for about $450 on nismoparts.com. A total rip.
> 
> I'd rather put the $1300 towards a header, cold air intake, and a few niceties inside.
> 
> -tj


Congrats on the new purchase! :fluffy: 

Time to mod it it sounds like!

For Headers and a cold air intake you are looking at $727 on our site. Shipping will be around 15 dollars.

Good luck with it!

PerformanceNissanParts.com


----------



## blk04specv (Nov 21, 2003)

I Got an 04 Spec-V a couple of weeks ago. My nismo parts (from the dealer) include cat-back, intake, and suspension. My car also has the in-cabin micro filter audio fanatic package, abs brakes and power sunroof package. After labor for the nismo parts and everything, I paid just a hair over 20k.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2003)

*ripoff?*

i paid 18,700 for my 04 black specv blackout,bose speakers 6speed with shifter nob too only thing i thought was a rip off was they act like floor mats were a big deal got a kik out of that other than that i did good sticker was over 24 when we started paid cash any got 1 for cheaper?


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

bitt3r said:


> bose speakers



You mean Rockford Fosgate.


----------



## ryan22 (Nov 15, 2003)

man, I dont know where you guys are getting all these cars at, and for such good prices. I guess when I finally make up my mind I'll be able to haggle them down. I just cant find a car in my area (Fresno-Bakersfield). Im going to test drive an RSX this weekend, and I have already test drove an 04 Spec V and a Lancer Ralliart, and I liked both. I dont know I guess I am too picky.... I'll let you know when I get my car, it should be soon, hopefully....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Please don't get the Lancer, those are so god awefully slow it's pathetic. The autos run the 1/4 in the 19's!


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

i got my 04 spec v with everything but the rf system for 20 the following day while the dealer ship was detailing mine they let me have the same car with nismo cold air, and nismo cat back exhaust, shift nob, and nismo strut bar for the day (24,500 asking price). after all day i am glad i didnt want all the performace parts :thumbdwn:


----------



## ryan22 (Nov 15, 2003)

no, it's not the Lancer OZ, its the new 04 ralliarts, aside from being fugly, they are pretty decent. 162 hp MIVEC engine, Ralliart suspension, evo shifter and evo seats. I'd much rather get a Spec though :thumbup:


----------



## SER SPEC V (Feb 25, 2004)

droppinbottom said:


> i just bought a 04 spec v and i paid under 20 for mine they had one with the "nismo performance package" and they were asking 23 for it.


 my neighbor works for maroone nissan and i got my 04 spec v w/ brembo brakes for $16,500 - 2,500 REBATE =$14,000. but i hav never seen one w/ the NISMO package yet. i love the car..


----------



## nismoguy (Mar 26, 2004)

I also just bought my 04.... No complaints on the car overall. Just wish it looked differently than the lower model sentras. Headlights are nicer this year though :thumbup:


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

Regarding this from the original post:

>"usually they work out deals on a monthly payment deal, not total price"

You were right to walk. There's only one way to buy a car these days:

1. Figure out exactly what you want.
2. Find it at a dealer at or within driving distance of your preferred dealer using the web site inventory search (nissan has one at nissanusa.com, and many other makes have it as well).
3. Look up that exact model and options at cars direct.
4. Walk into your preferred dealer with:
(a) the cars direct price
(b) the interest rate at which you'd be willing to purchase, and
(c) a piece of paper that shows how much (roughly) you should be paying a month for that car at that interest rate, plus one point higher and two points higher. Make sure you understand and include regional taxes, destination charge, and kick a few hundred bucks in for license and registration.

When you walk in, tell them you know exactly what you want (options and all) and you know that they (or another dealer) has it, but you need to test drive first to make up your mind.

Test drive the car.

If you like it and are ready to purchase (do NOT yank their chain if you're not ready and able, theirs is not a job you'd like, and there's no need to make it any harder) sit down with them and say "here's the VIN and location of the car I want, and here's the cars direct price. I could just go buy it through cars direct (or the other dealer), but I'd rather start a relationship with you guys, because I live in the area and would love to have a place I could buy my next three cars from. If you give me this price for this specific car, AND can get me this interest rate, we have a deal."

If they're a good and smart dealership, they'll take your personal information, try to get you that rate, and hopefully you'll have a deal. Negotiate your trade separately afterwards, or better yet, sell it privately. You get a good deal on a car, they get profit from the financing and they didn't have to work for the sale. Everybody wins.

If they're a bad or stupid dealership, they'll try to upsell you, or tack on packages, or claim that cars direct can't really do that price, or what have you. Walk away and never look back.

Assuming it was a good dealer, and they got the interest rate you wanted (or you're paying cash, lucky you!) wait until they run the numbers (but don't sign anything yet other than credit check stuff) and compare the final monthly payment to your crib sheet. It will probably be a few bucks higher, for various reasons -- a BS $49 doc fee, or license estimates higher than yours, or something like that -- but it shouldn't be too far off, and it should be closer to the proper number than it is to the one-point-up interest rate number.

If it isn't, you've either calculated wrong ("I seem to have made a mistake; I'd like a few minutes to run my numbers again to see what I did, do you have a calculator?") or they're slipping something in somewhere (I had one dealership give me a number that included "price with destination" at the top, AND "destination" at the bottom, resulting in a $540 bump to their above-the-line profit).

If you're confused or uncertain at this point, take the salesman's card, claim you need to doublecheck the numbers with "dad" or "mom" or "my wife" or "my husband", and walk away. Come back tomorrow if you can figure out what happened, and if you can't, ask someone else for advice.

Oh, and don't buy the extended warranty. 

Whew. That's my mother-lode of new car purchase advise. Use it well -- I just bought my fourth new car since 1998, a 2004 Sentra Spec-V, and I paid $100 below invoice BEFORE the $2000 rebate using the above method, without a down payment.

PS -- if the dealer says "we're not making a profit" or "you took all of the profit out of this car", they're not kidding...but they're talking about above-the-line profit. They make money from financing, dealer incentives, holdback, and other areas that would make your head spin -- they're not dumb enough to sell a car at a loss, and their family will still have dinner on the table this evening.


----------



## ZspecV (Mar 15, 2004)

*Thats a ripoff*



ryan22 said:


> I've been shopping around for a new car for about a week now and I wanted to check out a blackout 2004 Spec V they had in the showroom at Lithia Nissan in Fresno CA. This thing was hooked up, it had the Brembo brakes, a sunroof, tinted windows and something they called the "Performance Package" Which was a Nismo shift knob, CAI, exhaust, floor mats and license plate frames. It seemed pretty cool until I checked out the price. 28k !?!?! It was 3k more than the 04 WRX across the street and the same price as a silver Evo in another town near by. I got the salesman to drop the 2,900 dealer markup and the 499 (ha!) for the windows, but it was still around 25 grand. The sticker said that the performance package was 4,900 !!! Is this a rip-off or what? I asked him to pull off the performance package and see how much it would be but his manager said no. He kept wanting me to test drive it but I said not until you get it closer to MSRP at least. He said usually they work out deals on a monthly payment deal, not total price. I said whatever and walked. It was seriously one of the nicest Spec V's I have seen (it would have been even nicer had it not been an 04) but 25k and no budging, c'mon....what do you guys think? Have any of you guys seen this performance package at your local Nissan dealers?



Yo, thats a ripoff, I've seen that car at lithia since Jan 2004. I guess they havent sold it yet and still in the showroom. It was 29,300 when I looked at it in January. Anyways, it's not worth the price, and I hear those sales peeps at the dealership are dicks. So, for that price you could get a 350Z.


----------



## NismoAmy (Jan 9, 2004)

well... i bought a nismo spec v from a dealer for 21k, the "nismo pkg" was $1400, and it had the brembo's too. i have heard soo much crap for buying it like that, and who cares. i got it because the dealer gave me 2x what my trade in was worth and it was the only spec there, ( not that i was looking for one or even wanted one previously) personally the car is nice, but iMO since owning it and having a few boltons it is in NO way a fast or quick car, and further mods are pointless unless its a big ol turbo or nitrous ( dont flame its just my opinion) it is however a nice everyday car.


----------

